# my 39 Hawthorn project



## JRE (May 16, 2018)

my 38 Hawthorn Project. picked this up about a month ago pretty stripped down. I've added the correct wheels grips and pedals and tank so far. I've got the correct chain guard coming and fenders with front light coming soon.View attachment 808397


----------



## JRE (May 25, 2018)

got a little more done on it today


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 25, 2018)

Love this frame style 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRE (May 26, 2018)

eddie_bravo said:


> Love this frame style
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea m e too. Fits a tall person good.


----------



## JRE (Jun 29, 2018)

Got the correct fork and truss rods put on and will have the chain guard on soon. Now I just need to figure out what Seat and Rack I need


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 30, 2018)

.


----------



## JRE (Jul 4, 2018)

Got the chain guard back from the sand blaster and most of the body work done on it.


----------



## JRE (Jul 4, 2018)

Also had time at the end of the night to put a couple coats of primer and mist a guide coat of black on. It will be ready to set sand and spot putty tomorrow evening.


----------



## JRE (Jul 4, 2018)

Wet sand


----------



## JRE (Jul 6, 2018)

Got the chain guard test fitted today.next step 



Wet sand  and get everything else ready to paint.


----------



## Barto (Aug 2, 2018)

So, did ya paint this Bad Boy yet?  Love this frame, can't wait to see what you've done to it!


----------



## JRE (Aug 2, 2018)

Not yet. Waiting to get the correct rack before I tear it down. Then I can paint everything together to make sure the paint on all the pieces match.


----------



## Barto (Aug 3, 2018)

I have a 37 & 38, these are by far my favorite frames...yours is super sweet with the all elusive tank ...I've been looking for a rack for some time myself...it will happen - someday.

BART


----------



## JRE (Aug 3, 2018)

PM me I may know where a tank is.


----------



## JRE (Aug 15, 2018)

Just posted it for sale. Need to raise some funds for a vintage truck I found. Going to start working on my 1940 Shelby Airflow to put in the back of the truck


----------

